# Battling Ropes Training



## Force One (Jul 12, 2007)

http://www.forceonereadiness.com/battlingropes.wmv 

Here is a video clip of some of our wrestlers doing battling ropes training. We also do this workout with our fire fighters and EMS(didnt have them on video though)

This is a fantastic workout that really blasts your cardiovascular system. It may look easy but let me tell you it keeps you in the 160-180bpm range when you really get working.

In case some of you are looking for something new to do to break out any training ruts...


Mike
www.forceonereadiness.com


----------



## Guardian (Jul 12, 2007)

cool, thanks


----------



## HorseHauler (Jul 12, 2007)

That is awesome. My arms are hurting just watching it!


----------



## Force One (Jul 22, 2007)

Great drill for blasting your core and conditioning at the same time. Start off with some slack in the ropes to allow for a left/right snap. As you shift positions you will find that the rope will pull in different directions as seen by my rear foot moving to steady my body

Do this drill 20 seconds on / 10 seconds rest...

Enjoy

http://www.forceonereadiness.com/battlingropessnapdown.wmv

mike
www.forceonereadiness.com


----------

